# Anyone's V do this?



## pez999 (Apr 22, 2017)

I have an 8 month old vizsla boy who has been great (aside from some of his teenage phase *eye roll*). I'm sure everyone's V gets super excited when you get home from work or running errands or just you know..stepping out for 2 minutes to get something from the car. The butt wiggles and little tail wagging and just the pure joy of seeing you home. Bandi used to get so excited he would spray a little pee when he greeted us and we'd have to pretty much open the door and stay outside so he would come out and pee rather than inside. Now that has stopped but now when he greets us he's soooo excited that when he hears the door open, he picks up any toy or shoes or anything lying around and brings it to greet us. 

I'm sure he's not the only V to do this but majority of the time (even if he's just excited to play) he will pick up multiple objects. He would fit as many toys in his mouth as he can. Sometimes it's a t shirt and a toy, 2 toys, a shoe and a toy and most recently he managed to pick up both my sneakers at once. He doesn't chew or harm them, he just loves to bring them over out of excitement. I keep thinking this could be something cool to use for some kind of training since he loves to pick up more than one thing. 

Anyone's V does this as well? And does anyone know of something this could be useful for to train (other than just fetching/retrieving) or make a game out of?


----------



## Betty (Apr 14, 2016)

My 2 year old, still brings me things when I arrive. I have gotten in the habit of not greeting him, but putting my stuff away and ignoring him with no eye contact. He has really been great greeting me calmly, not so great with visitors!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Lucy did it her whole life.
It was not something I ever tried to stop. 
Grabbing a toy, and coming to you tail wagging, is so much better than jumping, and nipping.


----------



## pez999 (Apr 22, 2017)

texasred said:


> Lucy did it her whole life.
> It was not something I ever tried to stop.
> Grabbing a toy, and coming to you tail wagging, is so much better than jumping, and nipping.


Yeah he used to jump up but then switched to this, I love it. I think it's adorable


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

ABSOLUTELY!!! Zeke was taught from puppy hood "Appropriate" things to put in his mouth, so he always has a toy, bone, or kong when he is in happy mode!
Max on the other hand, was never taught the " Appropriate" phase, so he grabs a shoe, pillow, shirt, blanket, or part of the clothing you are wearing... 
Zeke will even take his toys to the car as we leave for play time... once a week I need to put all the toys back in the bone box in the house. 
Max... I need to scour the yard for my other shoe. 
It is 100% Vizsla get used to it... NORMAL!!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

my two, aged 2 and 6 still do it


----------



## Melinda Meyers (May 27, 2017)

Mine does it!! We have encouraged him to grab a toy so he won't jump all over us. We love it because over the years all of our dogs have done it. We say they are bringing an offering!


----------

